# does anyone train the same bodyparts twice in a week ?



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

just like to know if people do.i have always had 7 days rest but now started taking steroids so thinking of training biceps forearms calves twice a week. monday-thursday


----------



## WillOdling (Aug 27, 2009)

younglad18 said:


> just like to know if people do.i have always had 7 days rest but now started taking steroids so thinking of training biceps forearms calves twice a week. monday-thursday


I personally train everything twice a week when I'm on cycle. But that's just me


----------



## dave_jenks (Aug 13, 2009)

i think there are many factors to this question, like training age? type of training? and your rest quality?, i train squat and bench twice a week, but with different movments each day,also been training for 3-4 years in total now, and my rest is good, what type of training are you thinking of doing? and what cycle you thinking?


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

I squat, bench and BB row twice a week.

And it seems to be working for me..

I read somewhere that you should be stimulating the muscle every 72 hours..

Might be b*llocks haha.


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

well im 19.12 weeks into test e course 14 stone 5 foot 10 ... just think that i could train them twice a week because the said bodyparts are my weakest


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

if you train that body part hard enough you still be in pain and you won't be able to train again if your in pain .


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

I train everything twice a week over 4 sessions.

Love it.


----------



## BlitzAcez (Mar 6, 2008)

can some of you doing parts twice a week post your routine? I've just been doing once a week per part so would like to see difference and maybe change mine. :thumb:


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

depends on your training , weight, volume lots of factors

general rule i would say no not enough recovery, although i will and have done this sometimes for 1 week in 8-10 say just to shock


----------



## Fatboy 23 (Apr 21, 2009)

is there any other way to try get other bodyparts to 'catch up' with the rest of my body.for example my chest sticks out but shoulders dont.left trap is bigger than my right trap ect


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

Yes, i do upper body twice a week, sometimes three times to be honest


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i train big body parts - chest, back, legs, shoulders once a week every 7-8 days and i train small bodyparts - calfs, bis, tris once every 3-4 days

train 4 days a week


----------



## Earl-Hickey (Apr 20, 2010)

BigDom86 said:


> i train big body parts - chest, back, legs, shoulders once a week every 7-8 days and i train small bodyparts - calfs, bis, tris once every 3-4 days
> 
> train 4 days a week


exactly.

find what works for you and do that.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

but the small bodyparts ill only do 1 or 2 exercises each time.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

sizar said:


> if you train that body part hard enough you still be in pain and you won't be able to train again if your in pain .


ha aha hahahaa ha ahha ah aha ha haaaarrrrr

sorry i found this funny


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

BlitzAcez said:


> can some of you doing parts twice a week post your routine? I've just been doing once a week per part so would like to see difference and maybe change mine. :thumb:


Upper A;

Flat Bench

Chins

DB OHP

BB Row

1 exercise Bi's, Tri's, Rear Delts

Lower A;

Hack Squat

Glute-Ham Raise

Leg Extension

Lunge

Calf work

Upper B;

Flat BB

Cable Row

Incline DB

Tbar Row

1x Bi's, Tri's, Lateral delts

Lower B;

Deads

Hack Squat

Pullthrough

Lunge

Calf work

All 3x8-15



jjb1 said:


> depends on your training , weight, volume lots of factors
> 
> general rule i would say no not enough recovery, although i will and have done this sometimes for 1 week in 8-10 say just to shock


If local protein synthesis lasts for up to 48 hours in a muscle, then what about the other 5 days of the week where most of it just sits there cruising along at a lower metabolism?

Higher frequency routines IMO are highly underrated. Yes it's tough hitting everything twice weekly, but ensuring your rest and food intake is fine will allow you to hit it hard.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2010)

i was squatting 4xs a week recently.

Loved it! legs exploded, weight went through the roof

Just a shame i couldn't do anything else !lol


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

Yep.

What i do Mon i do Thur and what i do Tue i do Fri or Sat.

3 bodyparts per session

Mon/Wed - Chest, Shoulders, Tri's

Tue/Thur - Legs, Back, Bi

Then abs twice a week if i feel like it.

Rep system 10,8,6,4 upping the weight each set, four being heavy and a struggle to push out.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

^^^ ill be amazed if you grow doing that much


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> ^^^ ill be amazed if you grow doing that much


Why not?

In the past i would do one/two body parts a week

like Chest/Tri's, Back/Bi's, Shoulders, Legs. 4-5 exercises each bodypart expect tri's n bis whoch i would do 1-2 at the end.

This didnt really work for me.

Since switching to this, 2-3 exersices for 3 bodyparts a day twice a week then 3 days rest i have grown a lot more.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I never have before, but reading Dutch's excellent thread on "the myth of overtraining" i will in future be training chest twice a week alternating:

Week 1 - chest twice (once replacing shoulders)

Week 2 chest once and shoulders once.

Reason being is because shoulders are a very strong point for me and grow easily, chest is lagging far far behind so i can get away with training shoulders only once per 2 weeks and chest twice one week then once the next then repeat. I will see how it goes.


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

I train chest and biceps 7 days a week. Don't need to do legs I play 5 asides on a wednesday.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

SK-XO said:


> I train chest and biceps 7 days a week. Don't need to do legs I play 5 asides on a wednesday.


 :ban:

:lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Rekless said:


> Why not?


well is it working? or are you going into the gym week after week and getting nowhere?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

once every 14 days from now on....


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Kezz said:


> once every 14 days from now on....


any reason behind this matE??


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

kieren1234 said:


> any reason behind this matE??


layzness :lol:


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

yeah tiny tom does it and he's massive!! lol.... i haave just started doing it and hit my legs with high volume high reps sets, destroyed them, it will be 14 days until i train quads again, hams get it next week


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kezz said:


> yeah tiny tom does it and he's massive!! lol.... i haave just started doing it and hit my legs with high volume high reps sets, destroyed them, it will be 14 days until i train quads again, hams get it next week


in all seriousness do you find it works? i see tiny toms thread about it an altho would never doubt his knowledge ect im a bit skeptical on the idea


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Dantreadz85 said:


> layzness :lol:


 quads this morn

3x30 leg ext

5x15 squats up to 5 plates aside

5x30 leg press 8 plates aside

hack squat facing the pad 5x20 3 plates aside supersetted with leg ext 20 reps

3x30 leg ext

puked 

need 14 days rest after that!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

I use to do this;

Mon chest tri

Tues back bi

Wed shoulders legs traps

And repeat.

Depending how i felt on thon thursday, i'd do hypertrophy training or just 10 reps and keep it practical.

Now, i generally train things more than once as i do kettlbell, gymnastics :\ so its sorta hard not to, considering the kettbell class is pretty heavy on my shoulders, lower back and legs lol


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Whatever I train on Monday I train that Friday - for example this week goes

Monday - Back, traps, biceps

Tuesday - Chest, delts, triceps

Wednesday - Rest

Thursday - Legs

Friday - Back, traps, biceps

Then next week will go chest, legs, rest, back, chest

etc

So every few weeks something gets 2 sessions. Working well for me.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Twice a week training is fine for a body part, but you have to be sensible how you structure it and always use appropriate volume.

Where this kind of split falls apart for many people i think is where they haven't found how much volume they can handle at this frequency... if going to failure then you need to keep very low volume, maybe just 1-3 working sets per bodypart per session, but if not going to failure you can definitely handle a few more sets. The rep range you work in can make a difference to total volume too.


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Yes I do.

What I do is a full body workout mid week with a slightly lower weight/different exercises from my Saturday and Sunday sessions.

Works well for me.


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

i used to do one bodypart per week, iv switched to

legs

push

off

pull

offf

repeat

i have been doing this for 6 weeks and i have gone alot bigger lots of comments from gym guys. when you hit your bodypart once per week i think its too long surely you dont need 6-7 days for ur chest, back to recover no matter how intense you train


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

legs are fuller and a lot stronger when it comes to train them again... also a lot more vascular


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

Due to family & work commitments, I train everything (hard) once a week (push, legs, pull) & it is working for me. It is about quality, not quantity. I focus on compound movements, work between 5-10 rep range on working sets & take about 1 minute between sets. I always mix things up, by doing different excercises for each bodypart, week after week & throw in drop sets.

IMO, to train everything twice a week, you cannot have the intensity & receovery between workouts is less. DOMS must surely be a factor.

I think when you are younger, you think more is better, but in time, you see things differently - I have. By training fewer days, I am more focussed when I am at the gym.

I am almost 44 (natty) & probably in my best shape, after finally sorting a reasonable diet.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I try to train everything 2x a week atm, only doing 1-2 working sets per bodypart. It works for me but my level is very much beginner, so it depends at your level. I'd imagine the heavier weights you're moving you'd need more rest or your joints/connective tissue won't be happy....


----------



## eurgar (May 5, 2008)

train everything once every 9 days also train events once a wk which pretty much hits everything.


----------

